
Ask HN: Is there a markup language for video editing - vaughan
Similar to how there are tools to [make slide decks from Markdown][1], is there something that would allow you to edit a video with Markdown or a similar syntax?<p>I could only find something called [VEAML][2] so far.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gist.github.com&#x2F;johnloy&#x2F;27dd124ad40e210e91c70dd1c24ac8c8
[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;david.quotient.space&#x2F;veaml&#x2F;
======
Someone
For a very loose interpretation of “Markdown or similar syntax” (XML is text,
too), there’s
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronized_Multimedia_Integr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synchronized_Multimedia_Integration_Language)
(spec at [https://www.w3.org/TR/REC-
smil/smil30.html](https://www.w3.org/TR/REC-smil/smil30.html), examples at
[https://www.w3.org/AudioVideo/RA-
examples.html](https://www.w3.org/AudioVideo/RA-examples.html))

QuickTime used to support it, but I don’t think it’s well supported nowadays.
If it did, writing a transpiler from something more Markdown-like to SMIl
might be an option.

------
LargoLasskhyfv
[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AviSynth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AviSynth)
?

[2]
[http://avisynth.nl/index.php/Main_Page](http://avisynth.nl/index.php/Main_Page)

[3]
[https://github.com/AviSynth/AviSynthPlus/](https://github.com/AviSynth/AviSynthPlus/)

[4] [https://avs-plus.net/](https://avs-plus.net/)

[5] [http://avspmod.github.io/](http://avspmod.github.io/)

[6]
[http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=153248](http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=153248)

and from there on an endless deep dive into almost bitrotten software, which
nonetheless refuses to die, because the concepts are viable, and liked by
many.

Also: [7] [http://www.vapoursynth.com/](http://www.vapoursynth.com/) and

[8]
[https://github.com/vapoursynth/vapoursynth](https://github.com/vapoursynth/vapoursynth)

and recursing deep dive into

[9]
[http://forum.doom9.org/forumdisplay.php?f=82](http://forum.doom9.org/forumdisplay.php?f=82)

